# What's the deal with Molina?



## soundman85

ok, forgive me if this is covered elsewhere but, anyone have experience with Molina pipes? i keep seeing them on ebay for pretty cheap. they look pretty cool with marbled paint jobs and all, but does anyone know how they smoke?


----------



## Hendu3270

I purchased one a few months ago and it's one of my best smokers. Feels good in the hand and at the time I bought it held a little more tobacco than I was used to. The air hole is in the center bottom of the bowl and it passes a cleaner perfectly with no hanging up. If I find another that pleases my eyes I would not hesitate to buy another. As always though, YMMV....


----------



## Professor Mike

Ian:
I have four Molina's. All are good smokers and were relatively inexpensive. Avoid the ones with an acrylic finish unless the bowls are thick. They have a tendency to smoke hot. I'm smoking my Molina Denium 3/4 bent as of this post.

Kindest Reguards

Prof. Mike :high5:


----------



## soundman85

Thanks a bunch guys! I will definitely give one a try.


----------



## mannyCA

Great avatar Ian, my five year old nearly fell off the desk laughing.


----------



## soundman85

mannyCA said:


> Great avatar Ian, my five year old nearly fell off the desk laughing.


the sad part is that it's my daily luck in life:violin:


----------

